# 5th wheel basement slide out cargo tray



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

I have always had travel trailers and purchased a 5 wheel with basement storage.The bad thing about that is stuff gets shoved into the middle unreachable from the cargo door. Buying and getting installed a commercially available cargo tray costs a small fortune. I would like to build and install my own. Even the commercially produced slide rails are an arm and leg. It just seems to me that the task could be done cheaper. Any time an RV use for a product is found the price jumps thru the roof. Any one who has done this please clue me in as to how you accomplished it. Plus if you have photos that would be a great help.:welcome:


----------

